# How close?



## SrRdRaCinG

How close was I to dying?

¿Qué tan cerca estaba a morir?

Eso no me suena bien, demasiado literal.

Intenten ustedes!


----------



## Sandra123

Hola-

A lo mejor es "Que cerca estaba a morir." Pero no estoy segura. A ver que dicen los hispanoablantes.


----------



## Rayines

Podría ser: _¿Cuán cerca estaba de morir?_ Es lenguaje más bien poético, pero creo que expresa lo que querés decir.


----------



## Jellby

¿A cuánto estaba de morir?


----------



## bobbyfischer

> ¿Cuán cerca estaba de morir?


Esta sugerencia me parece excelente.
Otra versión puede ser:
¿Qué tan cerca estaba de morir?


----------



## Edwin

bobbyfischer said:


> ¿Qué tan cerca estaba de morir?



Mi profesor de Colombia me dijo que esta es la mejor traducción.


----------



## Jellby

"¿Qué tan..." se usa sobre todo en América, en España suena... americano 

"¿Cuán..." es, creo yo la forma más correcta, aunque demasiado formal, no se usa en el lenguaje oral o coloquial.

"¿Cómo de..." es la forma informal (¡uy!) más común en España,


----------



## maestralola

Entonces dirían...
¿Cómo de cerca estaba de morir? en el habla cotidiana?


----------



## Jellby

maestralola said:


> Entonces dirían...
> ¿Cómo de cerca estaba de morir? en el habla cotidiana?



Sí, pero creo que se evitaría en contextos medianamente formales, yo prefiriría "¿A cuánto ..." en este caso.


----------



## bobbyfischer

Jellby said:


> "¿Qué tan..." se usa sobre todo en América, en España suena... americano



 Yo he encontrado “Qué tan” en una página web de Terra España. Supongo que quien escribió la información no fue un latinoamericano sino un español. 
_   “P: ¿*Qué tan* bueno es el tratamiento actual para la infección del VIH?”_
  (Se encuentra casi al final del artículo)

http://salud.terra.es/web/enciclopedia/muestra.aspx?i=000603

  ¿No es esto evidencia de que “Qué tan” también se usa en España?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Tiene que haber alguien que usa esa expresión en España. Negar eso sería ignorante.


----------



## bobbyfischer

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Tiene que haber alguien que usa esa expresión en España. Negar eso sería ignorante.


 Yo reitero mi sugerencia de que “Qué tan” es lo más común y acertado en este caso, ya sea en Latino América o en España.


----------



## Jellby

bobbyfischer said:


> Yo he encontrado “Qué tan” en una página web de Terra España. Supongo que quien escribió la información no fue un latinoamericano sino un español.
> _   “P: ¿*Qué tan* bueno es el tratamiento actual para la infección del VIH?”_
> (Se encuentra casi al final del artículo)
> 
> http://salud.terra.es/web/enciclopedia/muestra.aspx?i=000603
> 
> ¿No es esto evidencia de que “Qué tan” también se usa en España?



Suponer que quien lo escribió (o tradujo) es español es mucho suponer. De todas formas yo no he dicho que sea una expresión tabú en España, sino que no es la forma más natural y es una de las expresiones que pueden delatar a un latinoamericano. Quizá en algunas partes de España se use más, yo no la he oído prácticamente nunca en boca de un español.

El DPD dice (entrada "que", apartado 4g):

*qué tan(to)*. Locución adverbial equivalente, según los casos, a _cuán(to)_ o a _cómo de_, que puede aparecer en oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas, tanto directas como indirectas. Era normal en el español medieval y clásico, y hoy pervive en amplias zonas de América: «¿_Qué tanto podrá desarrollarse el mercado bursátil en los próximos cinco años?_»; «_¿Qué tan sofisticado es el equipamiento técnico que usted utiliza en sus presentaciones?_»; «_Era mi costumbre [...] la de deshojar margaritas para saber qué tanto me amaba Estefanía_»; «_Depende de qué tan madrugador sea usted_».

De lo subrayado se deduce que hoy apenas se usa en España, ¿no? De todas formas, no quiero insinuar en absoluto que sea incorrecta, aunque en un contexto formal (especialmente por escrito) yo recomendaría "cuán".


----------



## xOoeL

En las páginas de Terra he encontrado varias veces cosas que no suena a Español de España, así que no me sorprendería que quien escribiera eso no fuera español.  No creo que mucha gente en España diga "¿Qué tan..."
Yo diría "¿Cómo de cerca estuve de la muerte?"


----------



## Kalimeros

O sea, resumiendo:
Si va para España: "¿Cuán cerca ...?", o "¿Cómo de cerca ...?".
Si va para América Hispana: "¿Qué tan cerca ...?".


----------



## Rayines

Kalimeros said:


> Si va para América Hispana: "¿Qué tan cerca ...?".


Hola Kalimeros: pero no lo diríamos así en Argentina. Probablemente se refiera a otros países de habla hispana, quizás más cercanos a la influencia anglosajona. Realmente, si hubiera que decirlo de manera coloquial, a mí se me ocurre: _¿Cuánto me faltaba para morirme?"._


----------



## xOoeL

En España también se diría eso.  El problema es que la pregunta original era:


> How close was I to dying?


Entonces, ¿cómo se diría eso en Argentina?


----------



## Rayines

xOoeL said:


> En España también se diría eso. El problema es que la pregunta original era:
> 
> Entonces, ¿cómo se diría eso en Argentina?


Yo ya di mi opinión sobre lo que me parece correcto (_¿Cuán cerca....?")_. No es una frase que yo pueda pensar fuera de un contexto literario. Por eso agregué una forma coloquial.


----------



## xOoeL

Perdona, no me acordaba.  Además, he leído _¿Cuánto me falta para morirme? _en vez de _¿Cuánto me falta*ba* para morirme?_
Doble error mío.  Perdón de nuevo.


----------



## bobbyfischer

Gracias, Jellby, por la aclaración y por haber sustentado tu opinión con el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.    Es muy interesante saber que muchas expresiones del español medieval y clásico todavía se usan en Latino América en el lenguaje cotidiano.

  Saludos.
  Bobby


----------



## blnc

Dirán que es lenguaje más formal, pero yo la forma con "cuán" la uso en mi vida normal y corriente, y no soy una persona especialmente pedante 

_Le expliqué a la señora cuán lejos quedaba la carnicería, y comprendió que debía ir en autobus  -> _lo que yo diría.
_Le expliqué a la señora qué tan lejos..._ -> yo no lo diría, pero no me resultaría raro oírlo de un latinoamericano.
_Le expliqué a cuánta distancia__ estaba ... _-> es lo que diría un español.
_Expliquéle a la señora cuán lejos estaba..._ -> literal y arcaico.

Siempre que usamos _a cuánto/a_ decimos después un sustantivo que se refiera al tema en cuestión, no siempre será "distancia":
* How close was I to dying?* 
A cuánta _distancia _estaba/estuve de la muerte 
A cuánto _(tiempo) _estaba/estuve de la muerte  
   (Cuando es _tiempo_ a veces no lo decimos porque se sobreentiende: _a cuánto dices que está la catedral? Andando a diez minutos, más o menos_)

Espero haber servido de ayuda.


----------



## Rayines

> Dirán que es lenguaje más formal, pero yo la forma con "cuán" la uso en mi vida normal y corriente, y no soy una persona especialmente pedante


Sólo se consideraría pedante en este foro a una persona que menosprecie el conocimiento de los demás. Como viste hasta ahora, sólo se habló de los distintos regionalismos, de formas más o menos correctas, de formas más o menos formales. ¡Simplemente es un poco envidiable que hables con corrección!


----------



## blnc

> ¡Simplemente es un poco envidiable que hables con corrección!


Jajaja

También digo muchas "palabrotas" (también llamadas "tacos", para los no-nativos)


----------



## Jellby

blnc said:


> (Cuando es _tiempo_ a veces no lo decimos porque se sobreentiende: _a cuánto dices que está la catedral? Andando a diez minutos, más o menos_)



"Cuánto", sin más, no es sólo para tiempo, también para distancia, para dinero... Si preguntas "¿A cuánto está la catedral?", te pueden contestar "a diez minutos", "a tres manzanas" e incluso, si das con un graciosillo, "a tres euros el kilo".


----------



## Kskbbellina

Creo q en Argentina también se utilizaría ¿Qué tan cerca estuve de morir? al igual q ¿Cuán cerca estuve de morir?


----------



## blnc

Tienes razón *Jellby*... una se empecina en que a veces el sustantivo lo sobreentendemos, y los ejemplos que le vienen a la cabeza son todos con tiempo, pero tienes toda la razón (especialmente con lo del graciosillo )


----------



## sarabandaa

En España diríamos/diría: ¡qué cerca he estado de morir!


----------



## Jellby

sarabandaa said:


> En España diríamos/diría: ¡qué cerca he estado de morir!



Como exclamativa sí, pero como interragativa no.


----------



## jmx

bobbyfischer said:


> Yo he encontrado “Qué tan” en una página web de Terra España. Supongo que quien escribió la información no fue un latinoamericano sino un español.


En España viven no menos de 2 millones de latinoamericanos.


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> "¿Qué tan..." se usa sobre todo en América, en España suena... americano
> 
> "¿Cuán..." es, creo yo la forma más correcta, aunque demasiado formal, no se usa en el lenguaje oral o coloquial.
> 
> "¿Cómo de..." es la forma informal (¡uy!) más común en España,


Este es un problema que yo he percibido desde hace años en el español de España. Si dices "¿ Cuán grande es ?" suena horrorosamente anticuado. Pero si dices "¿ Cómo de grande es ?" suena un poco demasiado informal. Echo a faltar una forma válida para registros "intermedios". Creo que nuestra tendencia en España es a usar un sustantivo en vez de verbo o adjetivo, por ejemplo "¿ Qué tamaño tiene ?".


----------



## bobbyfischer

jmartins said:


> En España viven no menos de 2 millones de latinoamericanos.


  No son muchos. Esto es solo 4,47% de la población. (Según estadísticas del 2006, España tiene 44,7 millones de habitantes)
  En EE. UU. hay 42,7 millones de latinoamericanos según estadísticas del 2005. Esto es aproximadamente 14% de la población.


----------

